

Show HN: Coinbolt, test drive Bitcoin by purchasing cats - jonpaul
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.coinbolt.bitcoin

======
jonpaul
Hey HN, I made Coinbolt, a Bitcoin wallet, so that newcomers can testdrive
Bitcoin by doing something fun and interactive. New users can purchase fake
cats on the Cat Shop (a OSS React.js app
[https://github.com/coinbolt/catshop](https://github.com/coinbolt/catshop) /
[https://www.coinbolt.com/catshop/](https://www.coinbolt.com/catshop/)). What
do you think of the idea?

